# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  3η έκθεση κορινθιακής λέσχης οικόσιτων πτηνών

## Παναγιωτης 18



----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια στην εκδηλωση !

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πέρυσι ήταν αρκετά καλή αλλά μικρή σε συμμετοχή εκτροφέων, Φέτος πιστεύεις Παναγιώτη ότι θα υπάρχουν  περισσότερες συμμετοχές για αυτό η αλλαγή χώρου;

----------


## δημητρα

> Πέρυσι ήταν αρκετά καλή αλλά μικρή σε συμμετοχή εκτροφέων, Φέτος πιστεύεις Παναγιώτη ότι θα υπάρχουν  περισσότερες συμμετοχές για αυτό η αλλαγή χώρου;


οι συμμετοχες θα ειναι περι τα 350-400 πουλια, ο αριθμος των εκτροφεων μεχρις στιγμη ειναι ικανοποιητικος και θα υπαρχουν πουλια πολλων διαφορετικων κατηγοριων. ο χωρος ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχος και διαλεχτικε λογο οτι καθε χρονο θελουμε να κανουμε κατι καλυτερο. σας περιμενουμε.

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Μανωλη δεν ειμαι μελος του συλλογου και δεν γνωριζω για συμμετοχες κλπ...ανεβασα την φωτογραφια του συλλογου της περιοχης μου που βρηκα στο facebook μηπως καποιος λογω της μικρης αποστασης με την αθηνα ενδιαφεροταν να συμμετασχει ή απλα να την επισκεφτει...η δημητρα που απ οτι φαινεται γνωριζει σου εδωσε μια εικονα.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εγώ θα την επισκεφτώ σίγουρα

----------


## george p

Εγω ειμαι μελος μιας και μενω κιατο σας παραυαιτω μερικες φοτογραφιες απο την εκθεση
Που γινεται σε μια πολυ ωραια αιθουσα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Αυριο περισσοτερες φοτογραφιες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Ειστε ολοι καλεσμενοι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Γιωργο !  Αν μπορεσεις , βγαλε κοντινες και τα ομορφα πουλακια σου , ειδικα μερικα οχι και τοσο συνηθισμενα στην Ελλαδα ειδη

----------


## george p

Τοπες και το κανες εννοειται ολα θα γινουν με μια μεγαλη εκπληξη


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george p

Συνεχεια
Επισημα αποτελεσματα βραβευσεις κυριακη δεν λεω τιποτα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Γιωργο !!!

----------


## george p

1ο 2ο καρποντακους τσαμπιον στην κατηγορια F Kαρποντακος αρσενικος 
1ο 2ο μαγγελανους 
1ο 3ο μωζαμβικης 
2ο 3ο υβριδια ρεντ σισκιν χ καναρινι
1ο japan joso λευκη βαση κατηγορια
3ο γκλοστερ σκουφατο μελανινικο πανω απο 50 % 18 πουλια 3ο το δικο μου 
Αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα τα δικα μου ευχαριστω πολυ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

